

The Peace Dividend: Dystopia Now - ctoth
http://starwarsmodern.blogspot.com/2014/08/the-peace-dividend-dystopia-now.html

======
angersock
Author makes a good statement: we need to portray more dystopias as being
solved by _society_ and not _individiuals_.

Perhaps the genius of Gibson's work was that, honestly, it showed the
individual as ineffective at enacting massive change, as living in a world
full of lurching monstrosities so large and alien that no one person could
hope to make a meaningful difference--and yet the characters struggle all the
same. It's depressing as fuck, but gets one into the correct headspace for
today.

The big letdown comes, I think, when one realizes that so much of today's
society (from a strictly American bias) is so carefully fragmented, pandered,
and incapable of constructive introspection that there is simply no hope that
things will ever get better unless they get a lot, lot worse.

